# Custom Open A/V Equipment Rack



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

I wasn't sure where to post this.

I'd like to build a floor to ceiling adjustable A/V rack that is open on all four sides. It will basically be in the middle of a media room surrounded by shelves, so I thought it would be pretty awesome to have full access to the back of the components without moving anything. What I have in my mind at the moment is something framed out of basic slotted angle steel and steel mesh shelves and maybe a steel mesh door in front to keep people from messing with dials and whatnot. I thought each shelf could have an enclosed space in the back with rear-facing wallplates for wiring, and the wires from the wallplate would run up enclosed corner sections.

Maybe this idea is ridiculous, I don't know, but after dealing with pull out racks and closet shelving, I'd love to have something with airflow and access. Does anyone have something like this or know where I could get materials for it?


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

Have you looked at Middle Atlantic or one of it's copies? Something like a RDR, or perhaps a Slim-5 loaded with KDE2 or U3V shelves.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, those look great, much better than any of the server-style racks I've found so far. This one looks particularly promising, but I need some better pictures to get a better idea of what's up, or better yet find them in person. Time for some googling.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, those look great, much better than any of the server-style racks I've found so far. This one looks particularly promising, but I need some better pictures to get a better idea of what's up, or better yet find them in person. Time for some googling.


----------

